# Quickset gears for 6" lathe



## gitmkr (Dec 15, 2012)

i just got a set of quickset gears ( minus one) for my atlas 6" lathe. I am hoping someone out there has the set I'm missing and can tell me the the combination of gears. The set I'm missing is mod 10111.These make gear changes much easier and I would be glad to post the the combinations I have if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Dec 25, 2012)

I have that set, here's pictures.  I can get the exact gear counts tomorrow night.
click for bigger pics
  Jeff


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 26, 2012)

Gitmkr,

I don't have a 6" but according to a post I read over on the Yahoo Atlas_Craftsman list, the three change gears in Atlas 10111 are M6-101-24, -48, & -56. Used for cutting
the following threads per inch: 5,6,8,9,10,11,11-1/2,12,13,14,16.

Robert D.


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeff in Pa said:


> I have that set, here's pictures.  I can get the exact gear counts tomorrow night.
> click for bigger pics
> Jeff



 The compound gear is a 24/48 tooth and the other is a 56 tooth


----------



## Vince_O (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Jeff


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Dec 26, 2012)

Vince_O said:


> Hi Jeff



 Hi Vince

 Looks like a good forum here


----------



## Vince_O (Dec 27, 2012)

Seems to be, the guys here have been real helpful for me. Dave, AKA Chief from the cub collectors site turned me on to this site when I posted the pics of the atlas. 

I saw your hitch work for sale, nice job! I Wish I had someone like you or Kelly that lived by me to help me learn this trade.


----------

